# Battery Disconnect And Blue Tank Tote Mod



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

This is probably a repeat, but have any of you installed a battery disconnect? Seems to be a needed thing.
And I see folks towing their extra blue tank BEHIND their trailer when leaving to the dump. Have any of you rigged up a way to do that on your Outback?? how?? Yea, I know I can just drill a hole in the bumper and put a screw in it, but I'm looking for a less invasivie way.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Someone posted a pic with that mod, it is a good idea.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Many have installed the disconnect. I will this summer myself. There are some pics in the gallery somewhere.

I've never used a tote, so can't help you there.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Here ya go:

Switcheroo

'Fraid I'm no help with the blue tank trailer. . .

Kevin P.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

Our setup is this...

We have a portable blue tank (30 or 35 gallons?). It has four wheels, two large ones on the back, and a pair of small steerable wheels at the base of the handle. The end of the handle has a loop that will drop over a hitch ball.

In our case, the only dumping we ever seem to need to do during a stay, is the grey water tank. The black water tank just does not fill up that fast.

So our procedure is to keep the blue tank 'in reserve'. When the grey tank is full, we drain it into the blue tank, drop the handle loop over the truck hitch, and just pull it by itself down to the dump station. That way we do not need to break camp with the trailer. When we are ready to break camp to leave, the blue tank is empty, and we just toss it into the back of the truck.

In other words, we never have the situation where we have to tow the blue tank behind the trailer, and the procedure works great for us.

Happy Trials,
Doug


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Battery swithes can also be purchased at Camping World for about $5 or so. They mount directly to the terminal on the batter with a large metal handle that will break the connection when lifted. You just have to remove the propane cover to switch it on or off. Simple, but very useful.







Takes about 5 minutes to install.

Sorry no help on the blue tank


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Or instead of the switch you could take an extra 2.5 seconds and simply unscrew the battery terminal....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ghosty said:


> Or instead of the switch you could take an extra 2.5 seconds and simply unscrew the battery terminal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly...you MUST BE JOKING!









Lets break this down:

Unscrewing the battery terminal Vs. Modding the terminal

1. Order up the low priced battery disconnect from Camping World online. While I'm there, accidentally order that MaxxAir fan I've been needing. "Dig the color of these new reclining chairs honey!" Hmmmm.

2. Order arrives, I head to SEARS for the PROPER TOOLS I don't seem to have. I'll be needing lots of tools to install that disconnect. Gotta do it right you know. Might as well check those Flat Panel TV dimensions for that empty wall space. "What? It's on sale??? Who knew?"

3. Look...a liquor store, and it's a hot day! It could take a sixer to finish this job. Hmmmm. Corona Xtra Cervasa Mas Fina sale. Got limes?

Choices, choices.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL, I'm with ND on this one! I like excuses to get away. I am gonna get one of those for the battery. They have a Linx brand at Autozone. I may check it out. Campingworld is 2 1/2 hours away from me. I still don't know about the tote. We use the same procedure as PDX. It's only grey water that we dump in the reserve tote. Ours appears to be like his. But I have a friend with a popup who drilled a large bolt into his bumper and just hooks his on as he leaves. That way he only has to make one trip to dump. hmmmm


----------

